# 92 maxima stalls at stops while in gear



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

I recently purchased a 92 maxima, when i come to stoplights the rpm's go all the way down and dies, i can put it in nuetral and it will start right back up!
all the wires are sparking and i have a new optima battery in it...... but cant figure out the issue.
i might be crazy but when i'm in drive and hit the brakes this seems to happen!
the person i bought the car from replaced the brake pads but didnt turn the rotors, i can kinda feel them grabbing and thats when it stalls!
it doesnt matter if the ac, headlights, or stereo are on. 
i found a couple vacuum leaks and fixed them, but still the same issue.
any help would be appreciated.............. olztoro


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What about in park while idleing? Does it run?

Same for coming out of a parked status.. Can you put it in drive without it dieing?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Got any more vacuum leaks? That sounds like a logical cause, but if you fixed 'em all... also, idle air control motor is plugged in and working?


----------



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

asleepz said:


> What about in park while idleing? Does it run?
> 
> Same for coming out of a parked status.. Can you put it in drive without it dieing?


when the car is park it idles perfectly and yes i can put it in drive without it stalling! it only happens after i drive for a block or 2 and come to a stop!


----------



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

brianw said:


> Got any more vacuum leaks? That sounds like a logical cause, but if you fixed 'em all... also, idle air control motor is plugged in and working?


please tell me where to find this idle air control motor, and if it is plugged can i unplug it or do i have to replace it?


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

That sounds an awful lot like what has been happening to mine.

Though when I put injector cleaner in , runs smoother. 

Could be a combination of issues.....watching this topic closely 

Check out my thread as well pls  car is dead at the grocery store lot right now!

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102878


----------



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

*now it's fine*

I filled the tank with gas fixed some vacuum leaks... and have not had any problems! i bet i had some water whatever fuel was in there!


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

Check your idle air control valve.


----------



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

*idle control valve*



Jeff92se said:


> Check your idle air control valve.


where is the idle control valve located and can you tell me what it looks like?


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Could also be O2 sensor, happened to me replaced and works fine!


----------

